# Anniversary Box



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

I wanted to do something special for our 25th anniversary, and picked up some birdseye maple, not exactly knowing what I was going to do with it. Well, I decided to make a special box for my wife. This is the first time I ever tried anything with 'good' (translation: expensive) wood. Well, to be honest, I wasted a lot of it trying to recover from my mistakes, but here are the results. btw; Sally LOVED IT!!


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Oops, forgot to mention that the base and handle are of oak. I finished the maple with natural Watco Oil, and the oak with Minwax gel in rosewood. Not too bad, but shows a definite need for experience. Thanks for putting up with my amateurish gloating. 

Neal


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice box Neal. Looks like it was made in the "Magic Box" tradition.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Wonderful job Neal and I can see why your wife is very proud of it. Keep them coming.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Box Neal 



==========


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

You're right, Mike. That was the begining, but after screwing it up a couple of times, I had to make some corrections with the band saw, and re-routing. Oh well, us old folks learn more slowly than you young-'uns. :>


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Bob 'n' Bob. 

By the way, BobN, I'm intrigued by your counting of days. What's the occasion? I hope it has to do with quitting smoking.

Neal


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

oldnewbie said:


> Thanks Bob 'n' Bob.
> 
> By the way, BobN, I'm intrigued by your counting of days. What's the occasion? I hope it has to do with quitting smoking.
> 
> Neal


You hit the nail on the head Neal, after over 40 years, I have enough!

What is Sally going to put in that pretty box?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great job Neal. Very pretty box and some neat stock. You did good!

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Neal really nice box. Like the choices of wood contrasts really shows off the rouitng and details.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is the sort of project that makes you wag you're tail when you sit back and gaze at it. Well done Neal, keep watching future photo-shoots on box making, you're next one will have mitred corners. What tools do you have? A couple of shots of you're shop will help us all to give you any guidance you may ask for in the future and this box of yours will no doubt give others ideas on getting started.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Bob N said:


> You hit the nail on the head Neal, after over 40 years, I have enough!
> 
> What is Sally going to put in that pretty box?



Thanks, Bob. Sally has already placed some of her finer jewelry into the box, even though it's not lined. That wood was too beautiful to cover with lining. 

Neal


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

oldnewbie said:


> Thanks, Bob. Sally has already placed some of her finer jewelry into the box, even though it's not lined. That wood was too beautiful to cover with lining.
> 
> Neal


Congratulations, Bob. I smoked for over 42 years, then quit cold turkey. I finally realized the whole secret is the mind set. They didn't have all these 'crutches'' to lean on when I quit. Keep up the good work. 

Neal


----------

